# Alaska Bound



## campingwhit (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey, Everyone, It has been a while, I was wondering if my 2004 21RS is suitable for ALASKA. We are getting orders up there and plan to drive with our camper in tow. Doesn't that sound fun. I was wondering if our Outback will be suitable for that envirenment. What do you all think? I heard some campers have Alaska packages to prevent freezing temps.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

In 1958, my Mom and Dad loaded up the '57 wagon with three kids and left for Fairbanks with an Air Stream hooked behind us. The Al-Can highway was still gravel in places, and we were over the weight limit of several bridges. Nevertheless, we arrived 8 weeks later with stories that the family still tells.

Have fun! (I'm a little jealous)

(that really had nothing to do with your question, though, did it?)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If they dont' reply, search here as we have a few members in Alaska that might know best. There are at least two Alaskan threads that we had going spring/summer. Good luck and enjoy the transfer.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You won't camp in the winter for sure. Much too cold for that. We were at Eielson from '88 to '91 and had a 19' Prowler. It was wonderful, but you'll only camp from around mid-April to mid-Sept. Some years may be warmer or colder, but generally 5 or 6 months during the summer is all you will have.

The trip up the AlCan is great and a must-do. The AlCan is pretty much all paved now, but you still have to watch for frost heaves. We came out of AK thru Tok, Watson Lake, Edmonton, Calgary, and entered at Glaicer. There used to be a FamCamp at Glacier, but not sure if it's still there or not. Definitly, take it up.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I would take it up there in a heartbeat! Keep a close eye on temps, and winterize when necessary. Your season is probably going to be shorter than down here. (well, maybe not by much!)


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Where are you going to be stationed in Alaska? My experience is that Alaska around Anchorage and even Fairbanks is pretty good for camping. I think your acceptance of what constitutes "Camping Weather" will change the longer you live there.

Reverie


----------



## campingwhit (Sep 14, 2003)

Reverie said:


> Where are you going to be stationed in Alaska? My experience is that Alaska around Anchorage and even Fairbanks is pretty good for camping. I think your acceptance of what constitutes "Camping Weather" will change the longer you live there.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]23084[/snapback]​


Looks like Fairbanks AK, We are excited. Thanks everyone for your inputs. Alaska here we come!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had orders there once. Never did go. Wish I had.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pick up a copy of the March Trailer Life, cover page is "Alaska Adventure" I haven't' read it but seems to cover getting there too!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We took our first trip to Alaska (alas, not with an Outback - would like to do that though) two years ago. Words won't do it.

Simply the most beautiful place I've ever been (46 states so far). I can't say it enough - it is incomparable, inconceivable, and the people are pretty nice too. I'd class it as mind-boggling.

We managed to be there on the day the mountain was out and the sky blue. It was on summer solstice and we stopped in Talkeetna and chartered a ski plane which flew us up and around Denali (Mt. McKinley) and then LANDED on it! Wasn't cheap but was worth every penny and more. The pilot said he couldn't remember the weather being that good in a couple years so we were lucky.

Saw moose, blonde grizzleys (no blonde jokes around those girls) and countless other animals we'd never seen in the wild.

Too many things to talk about.

Campingwhit, are you going to be up there for the Iditerod? It is in March so I suspect not but hey, maybe you're the true adventure type! (Hauling an Outback to Alaska in March - that would be gutsy - or stupid depending on your point of view.)









Lucky guy!

BBB


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

You will have no troubles in Alaska. I Live in Anchorage Alaska, and would not trade my Outback for Anything. The only thing you have to worry about is the winter. You will need to winterize you TT and store it. I do know some die hard campers that go in the winter but too cold for me and my family. I am a life long Alaskan and have traveled all over the state. My family and I go camping almost every weekend in the summer. You can camp from late April to early October up here but the winter are long without the TT. There are several places to store your TT in Anchorage, but you might have to clear the snow off the top every month or so. I messed up this year and stored my TT at my cabin up north. In Anchorage we have not had much snow this year but at my cabin the snow almost covers my TT. I am not kidding we are talking 10 feet of snow... Have fun camping in Alaska and look me up if you are in Anchorage. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------

